# Community > RIP >  Richard Prosser

## Tahr

Some will remember him from the old forum. Worked hard for what he believed in.  He had plenty of alternative views. 

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/pol...er-dies-age-55

_“Please, please, please, open up to someone, anyone, if you have feelings of despair.”

“There’s always someone who can help and there’s always someone who loves and needs you.”_

----------


## dogmatix

Yes, he always stood up for licensed firearms users no matter what.

----------


## Rushy

So very young and equally so very sad.  Speak up and speak out if you are troubled.  Why is it that so many in despair find this so difficult?  Could it be that true friendships are few in number and by and large society is judgemental and prejudiced in its outlook?  I may not have a solution and you may not be looking to me to solve your issues but I do have an ear and it is yours to bend any time you feel the need.

----------


## Russian 22.

not good news by any means.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I think that the article above in itself is a good indication of how suicide is viewed in our society. The article kind of lets you put the pieces of the puzzle together yourself without actually mentioning the word. It's like it's taboo or something. It is what it is. Get it out there. Shock a few people.

----------


## Trout

Its a shame,to young to go.

----------


## Woody

I knew him and worked closely with him and his staff for some time. He was staunchly in support of hunting and shooting interests as well as a strong advocate for altrrnative to 1080 poison use in NZ. Very great loss to NZ, many of who denigrated his outspokeness, but the man was approachable and sincere. Rest in peace Richard.

----------


## GDMP

Nothing wrong with plain talk,frankly we could do with more of it these days.Sad news to hear though......

----------


## Rushy

> I think that the article above in itself is a good indication of how suicide is viewed in our society.


So very true Ryan and it is also a fact that even some people with diagnosed mental issues who are being treated within the system are often failed due to inconsistencies, indifferences and inadequacies.  In my family we have someone that has had a diagnosed / prescription medicated suicidal tendency issue since early teenage years who has recently been subject to a change in care regime that brought about a change in prescribed medication and who has now been without medication for weeks due to inflexibility not allowing the renewal of prescriptions in the absence of the new practitioner (due to his being on holiday and then subsequently having Covid).  Needless to say there is considerable concern and immediate family who have an absolute desire to help are frustrated that they are stonewalled by the lack of useful information that the system can provide (for reasons related to the privacy of this now adult).  I have no answers but I have a huge desire to be part of a solution for anyone dealing with the demons of depression and despair.

----------


## RUMPY

Sad news, condolences to his family and friends.

----------


## Micky Duck

A big loss to the world...He was outspoken but approachable,no holds barred and I for one liked the mans style...
so sad when this happens,sad for everyone involved.

----------


## 308

Bugger

----------


## Happy Jack

Bugger, the age I will be in a couple of months too way too young

----------


## Sasquatch

What did he die from?

----------


## XR500

> What did he die from?


By his own hand sadly.

His Letter to Kiwis from early 2021 is on line, and is very telling, judging by how much he got right regarding what has happened recently.

----------


## Cordite

Would his proposed firearms law really do anything but clarify something already legit?

Shame about his suicide. It is still a taboo in NZ but our new euthanasia laws would seem to normalise it.

If you have a problem with depression as a FAL holder you are constrained in regard to seeking help from your GP or you will likely lose your FAL. If that is you, at least (a) do talk to someone else you trust and (b) avoid alcohol, it depresses you further and also reduces your self-restraint that keeps you from doing the unthinkable.

----------


## wtd

Very sad.

----------


## gmm

The very sad fact about suicide is that more people will die by their own hand this year than will die as a direct result of Covid-19 and the road toll combined, the official number will be over 600 but the true number is likely to be over 700.  Its a pity the Government could not put the same focus and  funding into prevention and care for those struggling with mental health issues as they do for the road toll and Covid.  I guess its a reflection of how society tries to avoid the subject.
What many do not see is the long term impact of suicide on the family and friends as there is often a collective guilt felt as many believe they should have seem something or could have helped, in most cases you could not have prevent the act, but it still leaves the feeling of guilt. It is also very difficult to grieve when there no clear cause or reason for the death, a car crash or heart attack is something people can relate to an accept, but suicide is hard for many to relate to.
There is a growing awareness of the annual toll of suicides, but it has long since frustrated many the lack of Government focus on what is the largest killer of healthy people in our society.  There is a long standing stigma attached to mental health and deep seated discrimination which has lead to many suffering in isolation for fear of the repercussions and the judgement of society, we still see it today.  
The new firearms legislation is clear proof of this, as there is an onus of your GP reporting the mental state of the holder of a firearms licence.  This is not so much to prevent suicide but protect society from a firearms licence holder who is suffering from a mental illness, ironic that they don't do this for those who hold a drivers licence, as cars kill far more people than are killed by firearms annually, but we can't get to cynical can we.
While the legislation was most likely written with good intention, it in fact discriminates against those who hold firearms licences, many of those who hunt find solace and are able to unwind in the bush while they hunt, how many will seek help with the threat of being reported and deemed unfit to hold a licence, I know I would not feel confident about discussing any mental health issues with my GP. 
Sorry for the rant but seen suicide many times and frustrated at the slowness of change and the needless loss of good people.

----------


## Rushy

On the subject of (youth) suicide a very frustrated and cynical Mike King (who struggles to obtain funding) recently posted on the LinkedIn site this open communication to a female I will not name in deference to this sites no politics rule.  I have deliberately redacted the names of any politicians mentioned and have also added some freelance commentary for context but I am sure you will get the gist of what Mike was saying.

Dear (unnamed Prime Minister of non specified country)

For the last 10 years me and my little team at I Am Hope have been visiting schools from Cape Reinga to Bluff in order to better understand what is driving our appalling youth suicide rate.

After speaking with, and listening to over 300,000 young people,we have made some groundbreaking discoveries which I will share with you now

- 40% of young people will have a suicidal thought before they leave school
- Shockingly, 80% of those kids never ask for help for fear of what friends, family, or society will think, say, or do.
- The number one problem driving suicidal thinking in young people is imposter syndrome and an overactive inner critic
- Young people want help but dont know how to access it, cant find it, have to jump through to many hoops to get it or the help they receive is not actually helpful

To combat these issues we have developed two in school programs and demand is so high we have a six month waiting list. We have also developed a world class counselling service we designed to take the pressure off our mental health crisis teams

Could you please explain what expertise ( unnamed Minister of Foreign Affairs from the same non specified country)s husband has in suicide prevention and what his funding (MK is referring to a $28,000 grant here) was used for please? 

Kind regards

MK

PS: What happened to the gang funding? Any positive outcomes?

----------


## 300CALMAN

Sad news, he always struck me as being a smart cookie who said what the thought (probably not the best fit for a politician in the age of wokeism).

----------


## Cordite

> The very sad fact about suicide is that more people will die by their own hand this year than will die as a direct result of Covid-19 and the road toll combined, the official number will be over 600 but the true number is likely to be over 700.  Its a pity the Government could not put the same focus and  funding into prevention and care for those struggling with mental health issues as they do for the road toll and Covid.  I guess its a reflection of how society tries to avoid the subject.
> What many do not see is the long term impact of suicide on the family and friends as there is often a collective guilt felt as many believe they should have seem something or could have helped, in most cases you could not have prevent the act, but it still leaves the feeling of guilt. It is also very difficult to grieve when there no clear cause or reason for the death, a car crash or heart attack is something people can relate to an accept, but suicide is hard for many to relate to.
> There is a growing awareness of the annual toll of suicides, but it has long since frustrated many the lack of Government focus on what is the largest killer of healthy people in our society.  There is a long standing stigma attached to mental health and deep seated discrimination which has lead to many suffering in isolation for fear of the repercussions and the judgement of society, we still see it today.  
> The new firearms legislation is clear proof of this, as there is an onus of your GP reporting the mental state of the holder of a firearms licence.  This is not so much to prevent suicide but protect society from a firearms licence holder who is suffering from a mental illness, ironic that they don't do this for those who hold a drivers licence, as cars kill far more people than are killed by firearms annually, but we can't get to cynical can we.
> While the legislation was most likely written with good intention, it in fact discriminates against those who hold firearms licences, many of those who hunt find solace and are able to unwind in the bush while they hunt, how many will seek help with the threat of being reported and deemed unfit to hold a licence, I know I would not feel confident about discussing any mental health issues with my GP. 
> Sorry for the rant but seen suicide many times and frustrated at the slowness of change and the needless loss of good people.


Paradoxically, ironically, Doctors are in the same boat all over the world.  Struggling with mental health, practising license at stake, so don't make too much of it.  Doctors have one of the highest suicide rate worldwide.

----------

